# Halter for arabian???



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

my brother wants to show his reg. egyption arabian this summer at the local open shows but needs a show halter, hes doing her in purple and i found an arabian show halter i want to get him for her but someone told me that the noseband was to thin, does it matter how wide the noseband is???


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

For Arabian show halters, the thinner the better. The idea is that you're showing off the horse's head, not the halter.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Go to your local tack store and pick up an Arabian magazine. That will give you a good idea of what to get. And I would keep the color neutral. My Little Pony colors are fun for barn tack and pleasure riding but be very careful with it in the show ring (my apologies in advance to all those offended).


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

the haltr i want to get him is dark oil with little dark purple beads on it and ik what to look for i basically wanted to know if what i was told about the noseband width was correct


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

^ and people answered you. Thinner is better, no crazy colors if you want to be taken seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Billy Royal Braided Patent Thread Halter in Leather Thread Halters at Schneider Saddlery

This is pretty much the 'go to' Arabian show halter. You need a throat latch chain, chin chain, leather lead and a pair of Conchos to go with. You can buy to either match or compliment the horse's color but the colored beads are out. 

Western Conchos and Throatlatches at Schneider

Show Leads & Chains at Schneider


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Do check what colors the show people are using, plain black, sparkles, colors, etc. It helps if the color complements the horse's colors.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This this one, but purple?


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> This this one, but purple?


yes the halter i want to get him looks exactly like that only the beads are purple


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds like you're on the right track!


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

Sweet Justice, my brothers horse, she has the horse that plays the black stallion in the movies in her bloodline and has been in the show ring many years before we got, her weve had her for 2-3 years now, she made it to the top, she was in the big time shows not little 4h shows, the guy that was showing her said she always was done in purple and it comp. her color very well. i dont have her reg. papers at the moment they are with her previous owner. ill post a pic of her later i dont have any pics on this computer.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You're also showing off leading obedience. This kind of halter won't control a horse that isn't compliant. I know that "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP), an Arab, would have led in this.
That is one reason for the diameter of the leather.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If she's not registered in your brother's name, then he can't show her at any AHA sanctioned Arabian breed shows. If he's just showing her in local open shows, then the Arabian style halter isn't even necessary.

As far as her being related to the Black Stallion horse, which one? There was more than one Arabian stallion who represented the Black, although Cass Ole was considered the 'star' since he was on screen the most. Besides, it's not like Cass Ole didn't have plenty of offspring, so although it_ sounds_ impressive that your brother's mare may be related to him somewhere back in her pedigree, it's not really all that big of a deal.


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

i dont exactly know which horse it is i just know she has him in her bloodline. my brother doesnt have her in his name, hes 10 years old and he wont be showing at any of the AHA shows we are in 4h and we show at fair and open shows. i want to get him this halter because hes been wanting one since he got justice and now hes wanting to show with me so i thought id try to get him a halter to show in. justice doesnt need anything to control her really, shes calm as can be weve had a 4 year on her back while rding beside a busy road with semis. she knows what shes doing when we practice at 4h my brother just walks around and she follows right beside him doing what shes supposed to do without the help of anyone.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Good for you Breanna .. she sounds like a good match for a 10'year old .. seeing as she knows what she is doing.

He should be thrilled with the new halter.

Please post a picture of her with the new halter...

Have fun!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay...a 10 year old boy showing in an open show.
Buy a pretty halter, spit and polish up the horse, and have a great time!
It should be fun. And post photos!!!!


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks guys. its going to be alot of fun, ill be posting pics when showtime comes around


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BreannaMarie said:


> thanks guys. its going to be alot of fun, ill be posting pics when showtime comes around


Ok I thought you were talking about AHA shows when you first asked about the halter. If you're showing open, non-sanctioned shows, do whatever works for ya. Main thing is, have FUN. Good luck!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

BreannaMarie said:


> my brother wants to show his reg. egyption arabian this summer at the *local open shows* but needs a show halter, hes doing her in purple and i found an arabian show halter i want to get him for her but someone told me that the noseband was to thin, does it matter how wide the noseband is???


He should have fun at ^^


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

i showed last year and he was jelous so this year he decided he was going to show too


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

this is Brandon(my brother) and Sweet Justice, I have more pics but looking through them at the moment


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

heres some more pics
1) her an I the day we got her
2) her meeting Star
3) lying down
4) her an I
5) her an Brandon the day we got her
6) her and Brandon following behind on the trails


----------

